# Where's sharkchum????????



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Always look forward to his post and pics.Hope some jerk hasn't hair-lipped him and run him off.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

This is at least the 3rd thread asking bout sharkchum. Hope all is good, I've always enjoyed (as of everybody else) the posts.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Solodaddio said:


> This is at least the 3rd thread asking bout sharkchum. *Hope all is good*, I've always enjoyed (as of everybody else) the posts.


x2, he also helped a lot of people catch fish by sharing his knowledge, including me.


----------



## Stuart77047 (May 5, 2014)

I went to Sargent's on Sunday for a little while. Saw him fishing about half a mile west of the swing bridge.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm still around, just haven't been feeling good lately. I made a short trip down to Sargent this weekend to let my pup catch some sharks and check on the redfish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

One of the reds had a jighead in it's stomach along with some small crabs.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

i Love hearing from sharkchum, what bait did you catch reds on?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whose dog was that getting ready to get sent to the vet?


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

I sent you a text Sunday evening John.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> I'm still around, just haven't been feeling good lately. I made a short trip down to Sargent this weekend to let my pup catch some sharks and check on the redfish.


Looks like a bit was tooken out the second dorsal fin!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^last redfish picture


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

WOO-HOO! Things back to normal.


----------

